# Box Set Recommendations



## Metalhed

Hi all - new to the board here ...

I have just started purchasing some classical music recordings over the last few weeks and noticed a few sets on Amazon.com that I was interested in possibly purchasing. I have searched this board some and the internet for reviews on these sets but have not truly been able to make up my mind on these. I am curious from those who might own these sets - are the majority of performances in these boxes well recorded? solid performances? I have purchased a few recommended individual CD's for certain pieces so I understand many of these recordings in these sets could be high or low quality and may or may not contain solid representations of the pieces. Anyone have any thoughts on these sets listed below? I would be most appreciative of any suggestions you could provide. Thanks!!!!

Beethoven Complete Edition:
http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Com...UTF8&qid=1387216090&sr=8-9&keywords=beethoven

Tchaikovsky Edition:
http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Edition-Gennady-Rozhdestvevnsky/dp/B005DL9O5S/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_z

Mozart Complete Works:
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Edition-Complete-Works-170/dp/B004AHM8CW/ref=pd_sim_m_2

Haydn Edition:
http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Edition-150-CD-Set/dp/B001FY7BFC/ref=pd_sim_m_3

Richard Strauss Edition:
http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Strauss-Edition/dp/B006546EPA/ref=pd_sim_m_6

Mahler Complete Works 150th Ann:
http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Complete-Works-150th-Anniversary/dp/B003D0ZNWY/ref=pd_sim_m_6

A Mendelssohn Portrait:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Mendelssohn-Portrait-Various/dp/B005FFUXRU/ref=pd_sim_m_48


----------



## neoshredder

Inconsistent is a word I hear a lot with these sets. I would just stay with the highest rated individual recordings or smaller box sets.


----------



## realdealblues

Metalhed said:


> Hi all - new to the board here ...
> 
> I have just started purchasing some classical music recordings over the last few weeks and noticed a few sets on Amazon.com that I was interested in possibly purchasing. I have searched this board some and the internet for reviews on these sets but have not truly been able to make up my mind on these. I am curious from those who might own these sets - are the majority of performances in these boxes well recorded? solid performances? I have purchased a few recommended individual CD's for certain pieces so I understand many of these recordings in these sets could be high or low quality and may or may not contain solid representations of the pieces. Anyone have any thoughts on these sets listed below? I would be most appreciative of any suggestions you could provide. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Beethoven Complete Edition:
> http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Com...UTF8&qid=1387216090&sr=8-9&keywords=beethoven
> 
> Tchaikovsky Edition:
> http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Edition-Gennady-Rozhdestvevnsky/dp/B005DL9O5S/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_z
> 
> Mozart Complete Works:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Edition-Complete-Works-170/dp/B004AHM8CW/ref=pd_sim_m_2
> 
> Haydn Edition:
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Edition-150-CD-Set/dp/B001FY7BFC/ref=pd_sim_m_3
> 
> Richard Strauss Edition:
> http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Strauss-Edition/dp/B006546EPA/ref=pd_sim_m_6
> 
> Mahler Complete Works 150th Ann:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Complete-Works-150th-Anniversary/dp/B003D0ZNWY/ref=pd_sim_m_6
> 
> A Mendelssohn Portrait:
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Mendelssohn-Portrait-Various/dp/B005FFUXRU/ref=pd_sim_m_48


The Brilliant Classics sets are a nice introduction. None of them are poor by any means. They are especially good to get some of the less performed or recorded works. You may consider better recordings of the more "popular works" but they're all a good jumping off point.

In particular, the Richard Strauss Edition is excellent because you get Rudolf Kempe for most of it (whom is my preference for many of the Orchestral Works) and some very good recordings of the Operas. The Mahler set is also good with some well known classic recordings, ie. Klemperer's Symphony No. 2.

For the popular works like Beethoven Symphonies, Piano Sonatas, etc. you can do better. Same with the famous works from Tchaikovsky, Mozart, Haydn, etc. But if you want to have a majority of their works in one box for a decent price, the big boxes are hard to beat.


----------



## bigshot

The Strauss is a must have. The core of the Beethoven and Mozart boxes is very good. The Mendelssohn box includes a lot of Sawallisch, which is a bit bland. The String Symphonies in it are great though. Worth the price of the box just for that. Can't speak for the others, but I've had my eye on that Tchaikovsky.

I would also recommend the Bruno Walter box and the Living Stereo box. Those are both in the same price range per disk and just about everything on them is top notch.


----------



## Cheyenne

I'm still itching for the Bruno Walter.


----------



## joen_cph

IMO the Strauss set is the best on the list, the Mendelssohn is overall fine as well, and the Beethoven box convenient too, partly because of its completeness.

Check out Presto Classical website too (UK), if you are planning major expenses; they have a current box set campaign with very good prices from DG, Decca, CBS-Sony, BIS, Warner etc - for instance. Don´t know about their overseas delivery prices though.

Ravel Complete Edition/Decca, 
Debussy Edition/DG, 
Chopin Complete Works/DG, 
Poulenc complete/EMI, 
Argerich-Kremer-Maisky plays chamber works by Beethoven, Schumann etc /DG 13CD
Bernstein Symphony Edition/Sony, 
Mahler symphonies - Bernstein/Sony, 
The Essential Sibelius/BIS, 
Elgar Edition/EMI, 
Delius Edition/EMI, 
Schoenberg/Boulez/Sony 11CD, 
Bruckner Symphonies/Barenboim/Teldec,
Wagner operas - Barenboim/Warner
lots of Tchaikovsky complete symphonies sets, 

etc. etc.


----------



## Jos

Hi metalhed,

Not a big fan of boxsets myself, always a bit overwhelmed by 30plus cd's of Bach, Mozart or whatever.
But this one is a must imho: The art of Nathan Milstein on EMI Classics.
Violinconcerto's and chambermusic in fabulous renditions; Caveat: this is "oldschool" sound, a bit of an aquired taste, so to speak.

Enjoy the journey.
Cheers,
Jos


----------



## MagneticGhost

Can anyone here comment on the Mercury Living Presence boxes. 
I've heard little from this label. Are they worth owning. The Amazon reviews seem universally appreciative. 
Also the Vivarte box is calling my name in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Sonata

The Mahler box is wonderful, I own it.


----------



## Katie

MG - I suspect that you and I have been frequenting some of the same territory recently; as I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on the V box after reading every review and bit of minutiae a google search could yield (I received an Amazon gift card that should blunt the blow to my visa)! Odd how strong a gravitational pull these things can exert after imbedding themselves in your consciousness.

Among a standout manifest, I think Bylsma's cello pieces and Tafelmusik's renowned recordings of Haydn, V's 4 seasons, and Bach's BCs heighten the draw.../K


----------



## Jos

MagneticGhost said:


> Can anyone here comment on the Mercury Living Presence boxes.
> I've heard little from this label. Are they worth owning.


Hey MG, coincidentaly I listened to Dvorak's celloconcerto by Starker on a living presence album. Great performance and recording. 
Don't know about these boxsets but this one sounds amazing. Also have 2 stringquartets by Shostakovich, I'll check them out and report back!
If the price is right I don't think you will go wrong with them.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Katie

Metal, if you've set your mind on big boxes from the start (and I certainly understand the appeal of Axel Rose's standby maxim that, "anything worth doing is worth overdoing"), I'll tell how you how I've done it, and in a way that has me swimming in the deep end - albeit while doing only an adequate dogpaddle thus far.

After copious free sampling on iTunes, youtube, manufacturer sites, and other online resources - as well as reading countless hours of reviews (especially John Fowler on Amazon) - I purchased the following sets which have yielded a magnificent and comprehensive profile of the major composers as conducted by some real titans with terrific sound and a high percentage of truly great performances.





















Likewise, I kept bumping into phenomenal performances by the Berlin Philly, regardless of conductor, so I picked up this, which has, perhaps, been the greatest joy (and a staggeringly diverse array of composers, conductors, soloists, and opera singers over the course of a century!) -


----------



## Itullian

One of the best purchases you can ever make.


----------



## Jokke

The Decca Sound box is a nice collection of good interpretations and it has all good recorded music.


----------



## bigshot

I highly recommend the 100 CD set called Meisterkonzerte. It is a fabulous collection of historical recordings and early stereo. VERY well curated. It costs about $60 too! Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## apricissimus

These big box sets are so tempting. But at this point in my life I'm less inclined to acquire more recordings of the standard repertoire. I'm not sure how many Mozart piano concertos and Beethoven symphonies I really need. But good, new (to me) performances at about $1 per disc or less... It's hard to pass up!


----------



## Mookalafalas

MagneticGhost said:


> Can anyone here comment on the Mercury Living Presence boxes.
> I've heard little from this label. Are they worth owning. The Amazon reviews seem universally appreciative.
> Also the Vivarte box is calling my name in the early hours of the morning.


I love the Mercury boxes, but it depends on what you are looking for...they have a broad variety of stuff. I've seen people angrily complaining about "2nd class filler" to refer to a lot of the things in these. However, the more obscure forgotten composers and weirdness (civil war marching music?) is what makes this of greatest interest to me...I've bought most of the big box sets, and have multiple versions of all the Brahms, Beethover, Mahler, etc., so it is very refreshing to hear Balaclava and harpsichord recitals and such.


----------



## Mookalafalas

bigshot said:


> I highly recommend the 100 CD set called Meisterkonzerte. It is a fabulous collection of historical recordings and early stereo. VERY well curated. It costs about $60 too! Can't beat that with a stick!


This is the kind of thing I dream of at night...really want it, but the lowest price I can find now is about $150! Anybody know where it can be had cheaper? Thanks!


----------



## Itullian

Mookalafalas said:


> This is the kind of thing I dream of at night...really want it, but the lowest price I can find now is about $150! Anybody know where it can be had cheaper? Thanks!












This set? Its only 52 cds.


----------



## apricissimus

Mookalafalas said:


> I love the Mercury boxes, but it depends on what you are looking for...they have a broad variety of stuff. I've seen people angrily complaining about "2nd class filler" to refer to a lot of the things in these. However, the more obscure forgotten composers and weirdness (civil war marching music?) is what makes this of greatest interest to me...I've bought most of the big box sets, and have multiple versions of all the Brahms, Beethover, Mahler, etc., so it is very refreshing to hear Balaclava and harpsichord recitals and such.


I think maybe you mean "balalaika" 

I have the second Mercury Living Presence box, and about a third of it (that "filler" you refer to) just bored me to tears.


----------



## apricissimus

Itullian said:


> This set? Its only 52 cds.


This is the set:

http://www.membran-online.de/product_info.php?products_id=818


----------



## Sonata

New Faure complete edition just put out last month. I'm very tempted to add that to the definite future purchase of the Ravel edition.....


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sonata said:


> New Faure complete edition just put out last month. I'm very tempted to add that to the definite future purchase of the Ravel edition.....


I've got Ravel and Faure on my Amazon wish list.

Also pending
Mussorgsky, Brahms, Strauss, Victoria, Dowland and Debussy.


----------



## apricissimus

All these big boxes that have come out over the past few years... Is this the last spasm of output for a format (CD) in its death throes?


----------



## MagneticGhost

apricissimus said:


> All these big boxes that have come out over the past few years... Is this the last spasm of output for a format (CD) in its death throes.


That's why I feel the need to buy them before they become an overpriced specialist niche. 
60 disc boxsets for £100. I don't think these days will last.


----------



## bigshot

Mookalafalas said:


> This is the kind of thing I dream of at night...really want it, but the lowest price I can find now is about $150! Anybody know where it can be had cheaper? Thanks!


60 Euro http://www.amazon.de/100-CD-Meisterkonzerte-The-Masterconcerts/dp/B001G8P3KM/


----------



## Mookalafalas

Thanks bigshot! I ordered it, and am awaiting it's arrival. Thanks for putting me onto it!


----------



## Blancrocher

I'd recommend "The Liszt Collection" as a good value (as of now, around $70 for mp3 download and $150 for new disks). It contains 34 disks, and most of them are reference recordings.

An Amazon reviewer has helpfully provided recording information and brief reviews for all the disks:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B004WQ2L9G


----------



## moody

apricissimus said:


> I think maybe you mean "balalaika"
> 
> I have the second Mercury Living Presence box, and about a third of it (that "filler" you refer to) just bored me to tears.


I really wanted a number of Mercury recordings,but have many already. So I'm damned if I will duplicate the stuff I possess now just to obtain some of what's missing.
These grotesque sets must be for beginners only.


----------



## moody

Jos said:


> Hi metalhed,
> 
> Not a big fan of boxsets myself, always a bit overwhelmed by 30plus cd's of Bach, Mozart or whatever.
> But this one is a must imho: The art of Nathan Milstein on EMI Classics.
> Violinconcerto's and chambermusic in fabulous renditions; Caveat: this is "oldschool" sound, a bit of an aquired taste, so to speak.
> 
> Enjoy the journey.
> Cheers,
> Jos


Perhaps you would like to describe "old school" sound.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

it is very tempting to buy ready-made 'collections' and some are very good value for money. 

Brilliant Classsics produce lots of them (my favourites include the mini collections mined from the Melodya archives from Soviet Russia ... for example, Maria Yudina or Soffronitsky) and EMI have produced some nice sets (especially for individual performers but also for a number of composers)

However, despite all the examples I have being well recorded and well played, in a number of cases the performances on some of the box sets can be good, but not premier class and you also get lots of stuff that you might not care for (such as the mandarin concerto in a box set of Betthoven - apologies for any enthusiasts of this, but it does little for me, I'm afraid)

the best sets I have are the anniversary sets from Harmonia Mundi, from Deutsch Harmonia Mundi and from Chandos - they're well worth exploring

but there are many roads to Rome (and Rome wasn't built in a day) so happy journey!


----------



## moody

Headphone Hermit said:


> it is very tempting to buy ready-made 'collections' and some are very good value for money.
> 
> Brilliant Classsics produce lots of them (my favourites include the mini collections mined from the Melodya archives from Soviet Russia ... for example, Maria Yudina or Soffronitsky) and EMI have produced some nice sets (especially for individual performers but also for a number of composers)
> 
> However, despite all the examples I have being well recorded and well played, in a number of cases the performances on some of the box sets can be good, but not premier class and you also get lots of stuff that you might not care for (such as the mandarin concerto in a box set of Betthoven - apologies for any enthusiasts of this, but it does little for me, I'm afraid)
> 
> the best sets I have are the anniversary sets from Harmonia Mundi, from Deutsch Harmonia Mundi and from Chandos - they're well worth exploring
> 
> but there are many roads to Rome (and Rome wasn't built in a day) so happy journey!


I'm all for mandarin concerti,it's the fruity sound that turns me on.


----------



## Jos

moody said:


> Perhaps you would like to describe "old school" sound.


Hi Moody,

I will try, altough apologies beforehand for rambling. I'm not a musician nor a recordingengineer.
Oldschool sound has to do mostly with the recordingtechniques, I think. Ofcourse the interpretation differs from era to era, but that is a different matter. In all timeframes there are the precicion ones; no "gliding" towards the pitch but dead-on every time, some like the sustained notes more than others; "this is very emotional, and I will show that by holding on this note for a bit" . Others like clockwork/computerlike timing etc.
The sound that I like (and don't get me wrong, I like modern sound too) has probably to do with the analogue nature of recording, the position of the microphones, the not filtering the acoustics of the room, different and less compression. That sort of things. Can't realy discribe it technically.
A friend of mine , who is a musician and records music (acoustic and electronic) comes to visit every now and then to listen to his final mix on my system. He likes to hear it on a home-used stereo instead of his own, very analytical "as you put it in, it will come out" studiogear. Those are nice evenings; next time I'll ask him what it is exactly. He knows what sound I like, but doesn't care much for my preference himself. "The veil of nostalgia" he calls it. He may have a point, I don't know. I like it.
Hope this is of some use.

rgrds,
Jos


----------



## Chordalrock

I may be late to this thread, but I'd generally avoid complete editions from composers who had to compose for money or as part of their work and whose ouvres are gigantic. Lots of pieces that aren't some of their best, so you could do better by buying highly regarded recordings of the most important pieces, and when you want to expand into new territory look into the best pieces from composers not already on your list. Only after that I would look into the less important pieces from the major composers.


----------



## bigshot

Composers who had to compose for money? Only buy box sets by non-professional composers?


----------



## JohnnyRotten

I have just purchased a box set of the complete works of JS Bach (editor: Brilliant) comprising 157 CDs, 2 DVDs and a DVD-ROM featuring I don't know how many pages of scores of the music) for the princely sum of approximately 90 euros, or the equivalent of filling up your car with a tankful of petrol. I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Chordalrock

bigshot said:


> Composers who had to compose for money? Only buy box sets by non-professional composers?


There's a difference between composing for money now and then and having to churn out a new symphony every other day or something. Obviously not every one of Haydn's 100+ symphonies or Mozart's 41 symphonies and 27 piano concertos and so on will be something you'll be listening to more than once or twice. The same goes for Bach cantatas and a lot of other stuff depending of course on the type of listener you are.

But often newcomers to classical have this idea that everything the greats composed is worthy of your time. Then they listen to a lot of pieces that are frankly not that interesting and may be slowly turned off to classical. I want to suggest a point of view where you're allowed to listen to the best of the classics without having to bother with absolutely everything these composers composed. I think that would also be a better approach for most people with no musical background. It would also leave you with more time and energy for great pieces by less known composers.


----------



## bigshot

Chordalrock said:


> Obviously not every one of Haydn's 100+ symphonies or Mozart's 41 symphonies and 27 piano concertos and so on will be something you'll be listening to more than once or twice. The same goes for Bach cantatas and a lot of other stuff depending of course on the type of listener you are.


I could listen to every one of those a million times. I can't imagine being without all of them. Some are better than others, but none are bad. I don't find the breadth of repertoire to be limiting at all. My only limitation is my frame of reference, which these big boxes do a great job of expanding.


----------



## Sonata

You know I don't feel compelled to have the whole of Mozart's oeuvre, but I am sure glad to have all of his operas  I really enjoy even the "immature" ones.


----------



## Masada

MagneticGhost said:


> Can anyone here comment on the Mercury Living Presence boxes.
> I've heard little from this label. Are they worth owning. The Amazon reviews seem universally appreciative.
> Also the Vivarte box is calling my name in the early hours of the morning.


Hi MagneticGhost!

I know this post is very late, but just having joined Talk Classical today, I thought I would respond, nonetheless.

I, too, have been strongly considering the Mercury _Living Presence_ box sets as well as the _Vivarte_, but haven't yet made the commitment. I believe part of my hesitation is having purchased the RCA _Living Stereo_ box set. Yes, it's "worth it," but it's also somewhat overwhelming regarding the imbalance of my preferred recordings and performances with that of new-to-me or "historic" recordings.

I'm curious if you decided to purchase any of the three box sets at this point?

Cheers!


----------



## samurai

Chordalrock said:


> There's a difference between composing for money now and then and having to churn out a new symphony every other day or something. Obviously not every one of Haydn's 100+ symphonies or Mozart's 41 symphonies and 27 piano concertos and so on will be something you'll be listening to more than once or twice. The same goes for Bach cantatas and a lot of other stuff depending of course on the type of listener you are.
> 
> But often newcomers to classical have this idea that everything the greats composed is worthy of your time. Then they listen to a lot of pieces that are frankly not that interesting and may be slowly turned off to classical. I want to suggest a point of view where you're allowed to listen to the best of the classics without having to bother with absolutely everything these composers composed. I think that would also be a better approach for most people with no musical background. It would also leave you with more time and energy for great pieces by less known composers.


All well and good, but of course, the question then arises as to what is meant by "*best", *as defined by whom? 
I think that in this highly subjective and rather contentious topic--as with so many other things in life--''the devil is in the details".


----------



## bigshot

I've found that in almost every musical genre there are a handful of artist whose entire output is worthwhile... Louis Armstrong, Duke Ellington, Hank Williams, The Beatles... Haydn and Mozart too. They might have an odd piece here and there that isn't great, but never less than interesting.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Masada said:


> Hi MagneticGhost!
> 
> I know this post is very late, but just having joined Talk Classical today, I thought I would respond, nonetheless.
> 
> I, too, have been strongly considering the Mercury _Living Presence_ box sets as well as the _Vivarte_, but haven't yet made the commitment. I believe part of my hesitation is having purchased the RCA _Living Stereo_ box set. Yes, it's "worth it," but it's also somewhat overwhelming regarding the imbalance of my preferred recordings and performances with that of new-to-me or "historic" recordings.
> 
> I'm curious if you decided to purchase any of the three box sets at this point?
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for your reply. And welcome to the site 
In answer, I still have not bought any of these sets BUT.... my wife is buying me the Vivarte for my birthday next month.
Most of my Baroque collection is choral works, so this box will add an instrumental dimension to my collection.

I'm still wavering over the Living Presence. Do I need discs of Marches and Balalaika favourites?


----------



## bigshot

The Howard Hansen midcentury American music is great in the LP set. Also, lots of prime Dorati. It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Morimur

*Lutoslawski + Ligeti*

These two box sets should make you shout: "TAKE MY MONEY NOW!!!"

http://www.naxos.com/reviews/reviewslist.asp?catalogueid=8.501066&languageid=EN#109012
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0016...5_QL70#ref=mp_s_a_1_12&qid=1392333716&sr=8-12


----------

